# Johnny Winter Dead at 70



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

News Article

Amazing guy, kept playing shows up to the day he died. Hope enough of his new album was done that a CD can be released.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sad news! I loved Johnny. He was a true road warrior, and a passionate blues man. RIP


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Very sad, but I don't think he had looked well at all in recent times. 1969-1974 represented his career peak for me - a bundle of great albums with great sidemen and some of the most incendiary blues-rock playing ever with a killer slide sound to boot (no wonder the Rolling Stones considered recruiting him, but I just think he was TOO good...). And he also found time to help usher in a well-deserved Indian Summer for Muddy Waters by producing and playing on three albums, which saw Muddy miraculously revitalised after some years in the doldrums. Another of the greats gone.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have over 100 CDS all the official releases and many bootleg concerts. Saw him 3 times. His new release, Step Back, is up on Amazon, coming soon along with Live Bootleg 11. Some of my favorite of his albums are:

Progressive Blues Experiment
Johnny Winter
Second Winter
And
Still Alive and Well
Nothing But the Blues
White Hot and Blue
Guitar Slinger
Live in NY 97
Hey, Where's Your Brother
Let Me In


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Go Johnny Go!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just to show Johnny still had his stuff in the later years, here he is playing what arguably is the greatest blues song ever written (Jimi Hendrix of course):


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Johnny Winter was one of rock's greatest blues guitarists. I'm not sure he got the full recognition he deserved. Hopefully many more people will discover him through his recorded legacy.

Kevin


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is some hard rocking Johnny:

This one has my all time favorite guitar solo starting about 1:05





Love the opening on this (and whole song):


----------



## captain charles ryder (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi was a charismatic guitarist. RIP.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

A true legend.
Thank you Johnny.
R I P


----------

